# Joel Osteen says that Mormons are Christians



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 1, 2008)

Just in case no one saw this yet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFcVLs__5hw]YouTube - Osteen Biffs It On Mormonism[/ame]


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 1, 2008)

Q: "Is Mormonism Christian?"

A: "I'm not the one to judge the little details of it . . ."

The "_little_ details of it"???

As to the "theological" issues being a potential hang up, "I haven't really studied them or thought about them"???

He does emphasize that what matters is what he "feels." Sounds like Chris Wallace is more orthodox than "preacher" Joel Osteen.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Q: "Is Mormonism Christian?"
> 
> A: "I'm not the one to judge the little details of it . . ."
> 
> ...


Ingrid Schlueter and Ken Silva have made the same observation as well.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not really surprised.


----------



## sotzo (Jan 1, 2008)

The primary question is not are Mormons Christian, but rather, what is a Christian?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2008)

Who is Joel Osteen? He's not a pastor, is he? Whoever he is, from what I just heard, doesn't sound like I've missed too much not knowing who he is.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 1, 2008)

Joel Osteen is pastor of the most MEGA mega-church in America. 47,000 people flock weekly to hear him hold forth in Houston's Lakewood church. Joel Osteen was featured as one of Barbara Walters's " 10 Most Fascinating People of 2006", and was named "Most Influential Christian in America" in 2006 by The Church Report. He has authored a couple of best sellers, the most recent, *Become a Better You *had an initial press run of 3 million copies and can be purchased EVERYwhere from CBD to K-Mart.

Frankly, the word "pastor" may be open to some dispute. And, with only one semester of ORU under his belt before going into the family business (following in his dad's footsteps as a preacher) Osteen is not only a first-class heretic, but resembles more of a motivational speaker or materialistic version of a new age guru than a Christian pastor. Cf. the thread on PB that shows the Stuart Smalley (aka funny man Al Frankin) and Osteen similarities.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Joel Osteen is pastor of the most MEGA mega-church in America. *47,000 people flock weekly to hear him *hold forth in Houston's Lakewood church...


I know you're not pulling my leg, but...

He must be quite an orator to draw such a crowd and to have such a following.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 1, 2008)

seems like ignorance more than anything


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 1, 2008)

This statement doesn't suprise me in the least.

First of all Joel Osteen's knowledge of Christian Doctrine is scant.

Secondly he's so well known in certain circles that on a nationally televised news program he's not gonna want to say anything to jepardize his "lofty possition". When it comes to the media, people like him wish to be "like Teflon" they don't want any bad press sticking to them that might take a few bob out of their pockets.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2008)

blhowes said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Joel Osteen is pastor of the most MEGA mega-church in America. *47,000 people flock weekly to hear him *hold forth in Houston's Lakewood church...
> ...



Well, he preaches a new-agey feel-good religion, and if people think they want to be involved in a "church" but don't want to be trod upon with any moral demands, they'll flock to him, alright... and thousands do.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 1, 2008)

I pretty much ignored Osteen until very recently. On a recent business trip, I was saddened to see that his omnipresent books were even featured in prominent end-cap displays at the airport. After catching a couple of threads on PB, I started reading up on the guy. Yikes! He has a HUGE following for his cheerful, "Stuart Smalley-esque" message of self esteem and self-love. A historian of Christian intellectual thought might have a field day showing the downgrade from classic Arminianism to Finney revivalism, to Pentecostal-holiness, to 20th century American civil religion, to mindless motivational speaker religiosity of the Osteen vein.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not surprised. Osteen has been the artful dodger for quite some time.

Read his linked CNN interview from a couple years back. A lot of "I don't knows". One might expect that kind of answer from a new Christian, but a "preacher"? Osteen is not seminary trained, so his theology is uber-weak.

Sadly, a lot of professing Christians who attend my own church and a non-denominational Bible study we have in my community** arte Osteen fans and do not have any concerns over his teaching. 

CNN.com - Transcripts

**this Bible study is conducted by an Elder in our church which I also regularily attend. Moist of the people attending (RCs, Methodists, Calvary Chapel, Episcop) and remarkably ignorant of core Christian theology, nevermind Reformed doctrine. That's where we come in.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2008)

I just came back from driving my son to work. During the ride, I was thinking about Joel Osteen and his 47,000 flock. 47,000 people! Can you imagine if all those people heard this high profile interview, and came away thinking "Our pastor says there's no significant difference between Mormons and us. They're Christians too".


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Q: "Is Mormonism Christian?"
> 
> A: "I'm not the one to judge the little details of it . . ."
> 
> ...


 
I just "luhv" the way he says "juhdge". I remember being "set straight" back in the mainline PCUSA when I was told I was "not to juhdge" when I "dared to question" that owning Christ as Savior but not as Lord constituted saving faith.


----------



## etexas (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not sure why anyone seems shocked he makes such statements. A better question would be is he a Christian!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 1, 2008)

MMasztal said:


> Osteen is not seminary trained, so his theology is uber-weak.



Isn't he just following Richard Mouw here?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 1, 2008)

blhowes said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Joel Osteen is pastor of the most MEGA mega-church in America. *47,000 people flock weekly to hear him *hold forth in Houston's Lakewood church...
> ...



Not really. He basically just tells people what they want to hear and perpetually has a huge grin plastered on his face.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I pretty much ignored Osteen until very recently. On a recent business trip, I was saddened to see that his omnipresent books were even featured in prominent end-cap displays at the airport. After catching a couple of threads on PB, I started reading up on the guy. Yikes! He has a HUGE following for his cheerful, "Stuart Smalley-esque" message of self esteem and self-love. A historian of Christian intellectual thought might have a field day showing the downgrade from classic Arminianism to Finney revivalism, to Pentecostal-holiness, to 20th century American civil religion, to mindless motivational speaker religiosity of the Osteen vein.



Quite right. Whatever we may think of Finney, Osteen is certainly a long way further on the downgrade than him.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 1, 2008)

py3ak said:


> MMasztal said:
> 
> 
> > Osteen is not seminary trained, so his theology is uber-weak.
> ...



Nah, probably never heard of Mouw. More likely Billy Graham since I believe he has made practically identical statements in the past.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 1, 2008)

I do know some word-faith charismatic people who used to like Osteen but tuned him out after his previous failure to defend the faith on CNN.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I do know some word-faith charismatic people who used to like Osteen but tuned him out after his previous failure to defend the faith on CNN.


these are the saved ones. It is these ones that need to be targeted with reformed doctrine. Ironically, it was R.C Sproul on an arminian radio station that did it for me.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 16, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I just came back from driving my son to work. During the ride, I was thinking about Joel Osteen and his 47,000 flock. 47,000 people! Can you imagine if all those people heard this high profile interview, and came away thinking "Our pastor says there's no significant difference between Mormons and us. They're Christians too".


What utter lack of discernment!

Calling them Laodicean Christians is way too much of a compliment there.


----------

